# Rhenser Bike-Marathon, Kritik



## TiThomas (6. Juni 2002)

Hi,

hier meine Kritik am Rhenser Bike-Marathon:

Das positive:

+ Trotz allem (s. unten) schöne Strecke.
+ überschaubare Teilnehmerzahl, kein Streß und Gedrängel am Start, während und nach dem Rennen.
+ An kritischen Stellen standen Helfer, die den Weg zeigten oder auf Gefahren aufmerksam machten.
+ Schon vor dem Start konnte man sich "kostenlos" mit Getränken und mit diversen Bike-Probe-Heften eindecken.
+ Super-Wetter.

Das negative:

- in diesem Jahr zu viel Asphalt. Der Singletrail im Aspelbachtal wurde weggelassen und auch die letzten ca. 5 Kilometer waren unverständlicherweise Teer-Straße.
- Zum Teil ungenaue Streckenkennzeichnung, die Teilnehmer haben sich reihenweise verfahren. Mit ein Grund hierfür waren die vier verschiedenen Strecken 100 km, 75 km, 50 km, 50 km für Langschläfer mit Start um 10:30), die irgendwie miteinander verbunden waren. Am Rande: kann man 50 km und 1000 hm noch als Marathon bezeichnen? 
-Die 2. Verpflegungsstelle war nicht, wie in der Ausschreibung beschrieben, in Rhens, sondern schon oben bei Waldesch. Im Glauben, daß es in Rhens auch etwas gibt, sind hier viele durchgefahren und mußten dafür später dursten.
-Die Verpflegung war dürftig. Nur Corny-Riegel, Bananen und Wasser/Apfelschorle (oder habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts etwas übersehen?). An der letzten Verpflegungsstelle gab es unverständlicherweise nur Wasser zu trinken!
-Der Wolfskopf: OK: die künstlichen Hindernisse sind "unfahrbar", aber man kann sie umfahren oder tragen. Wir fahren doch Mountainbike, oder? Daß die Ausweichstrecke ("für weniger geübte") kürzer und schneller ist, hätte deutlich gesagt werden müssen. Die wenigen, die noch den Wolfskopf gefahren sind, werden sich etwas "gewundert" haben, als sie Leute, die sie vorher schon einmal überholt haben, am nächsten Anstieg wieder vor sich sahen.

Das sind meine Eindrücke gewesen, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.

Fazit: Es ist leider zu befürchten daß viele der (auch zahlreichen auswärtigen) Teilnehmer im nächsten Jahr nicht wiederkommen werden. Das Marathon-Angebot ist ja mittlerweile sehr groß.

So, jetzt könnt ihr noch euren Senf dazugeben, bin mal gespannt...

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Juni 2002)

Obwohl ich in diesem Jahr nicht in Rhens war, will ich doch zur Nachsicht mit den Veranstaltern aufrufen.

Immerhin handelt es sich bei dem "Rennen" ja um gar keins. Auch die nicht geschützte Bezeichnung Marathon sollte wie überall mit Vorsicht genossen werden.

Wem das alles zu unprofessionell ist, soll sich eine Lizenz holen und dann beim Eichbaum Cup oder im NRW Cup zeigen was er draufhat. 
Wer dann noch Luft hat kann immer noch meckern.
Ex-Lizenz-
Rockyalex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiThomas (7. Juni 2002)

Hi,

vor 2 Wochen habe ich hier gefragt, wer am Rhenser MTB-Marathon mitfährt und gestern habe ich meine persönlichen Eindrücke zu dieser Veranstaltung geäußert. Dabei kann es aus meiner Sicht natürlich auch den einen oder anderen negativen Kritikpunkt geben. 

Außerdem interessiert mich, wie andere Teilnehmer den Marathon fanden. Der Aufruf "Gebt euren Senf dazu" war vielleicht nicht besonders einladend, ich meinte ihn aber völlig wertfrei.

@Rockyalex: Leider kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum Du mich hier als Meckerer hinstellst, der nicht wirklich das Recht hat, hier  Kritik am Rhenser MTB-Marathon äußern zu dürfen. Oder was sollen uns Deine starken Schluß-Worte sonst sagen?

Ich lege weder für mich professionelle Maßstäbe an, noch erwarte ich dies vom Tus Rhens als Veranstalter. Ich bike, weil es mir Spaß macht und nur das ist meine Motivation, auch mal an einem Marathon teilzunehmen.

Thomas


----------



## larres (7. Juni 2002)

hi

bin auch in rhens mitgefahren! und zwar die erste 50er runde!
habe mich nicht verfahren; 

die organisation war aber wirklich sehr hemdsärmelig, vor allen dingen der zieleinlauf war doch schon sehr bescheiden, ohne großes publikum!!

und eine ergebnis liste habe ich bis heute nicht gesehen!

@rockyalex!
ich fahre auch nrw-cup und eifel-mosel-cup mit und mecker trotzdem!!
(zwar nicht besonders erfolgreich, aber das spielt ja keine rolle)

bis dann

lars


----------



## Rockyalex! (8. Juni 2002)

Wenn ihr ja NRW usw. mitfahrt, dann wisst ihr ja solch entspannte Veranstaltungen wie Rhens zu schätzen.
Glaubt ihr die von Rhens wüssten nicht wo es fehlt.

Tut mir Leid, wenn sich irgendjemand in seinem Drang nach Platzierung und/oder Senfabgabe auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt hat.

Trotzdem viel Spass in den Wäldern
Alex


----------



## LoonSky (9. Juni 2002)

Also ich fands einfach nur toll. Bin auch Wolfskopf gefahren. Aber ich fands schon nicht so toll, dass die anderen, die nicht so geübten dann wieder vor mir waren, schließlich habe ich mehr gemacht. *g* Aber was solls, ich hab se ja dann wieder abgezogen. Für mich war das auch eher eine Spaß veranstaltung, bei dem man andere Fahrer kennen lernt. Also ne Große Bike-Tour mit ner großen Gruppe. Nächstens Jahr fahr ich auch wieder mit. Und ich hoffe, dass ihr, die keinen Spaß daran gefunden ham, trotzdem kommt, denn ich finds toll, mit gleichgesinnten zu fahren, egal welchen Platz ich bekomme.

Greetz von Koblenz,
Tom, der auch Trial fährt. Also wenn ihr mich mal in der Koblenzer City sieht, sprecht mich einfach mal an *g*.


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juni 2002)

mir hat Rhens ebenfalls Spass gemacht.

nicht so straff und stur durchorganisiert wie eine der Kommerz-Events von "Veith" und Konsorte.

Erinnerte mich an die Anfänge der MTB-Sports, wo der BDR sich noch nicht fürs "Biken" interessiete und jedes Dorf ein Rennen auf die Beine stellen konnte/wollte.

...und 20 für 100km ist doch nicht zuviel !!!
bei einen MTB-CC-Rennen bezahlt man 10-12 für 1Std.-Rennspass (Ohne Verpflegung!).

Ich fand Rhens trotz macher Pannen gemütlich und bin 2003 wieder dabei.

Frage: Liest einer der Organisatoren von Rhens hier eigentlich mit?
Ich meine, kommt von dem Ganzen hier im Forum was konstruktives an... ???


----------



## LoonSky (9. Juni 2002)

ich kenn einen, der ist im Verein. Der hat auch was zu sagen, frag mich aber jetzt nicht was, Kassenführer? Der liest, wenn er bei mir ist, immer die Threads. Er ist aber kein User.


----------



## wwbiker (9. Juni 2002)

Hi leute,
also ich bin auch mitgefahren und fand die Veranstaltung schon ok...die Strecke war zwar zugegeben etwas asphaltlastig aber ansonsten hat es doch auch Spaß gemacht....
ich denke, man sollte auch solche Veranstaltungen unterstützen und nicht unterschätzen, was da so an Arbeit drinsteckt...
...was ich unnötig fand, war die Sache mit den zwei 50er Touren....ich bin die 75er gefahren und habe mich auch verfahren; habe wohl ein Schild übersehen...
..aber trotz alledem war es ne familiäre Sache und voll ok....nächstes Jahr fahre ich wohl wieder mit...
..die Verpflegungsstationen 
('')

waren etwas dürftig, aber jeder kann sich ja noch nen Powerriegel in die Trikottasche stecken...sehe ich nicht so eng...

so das wars an meinem Senf...

Volker

www.biken-westerwald.de


----------



## Jens (11. Juni 2002)

Hi Jungens,
also ich bin in Rhens gefahren, und es war OK.
Die Strecke war zwar nicht so der Knaller, aber die kleinen Serpentinenpassagen bergauf so wie bergab haben uns, damit meine ich Micha und mich, wiedereinmal gezeigt, das man für solche Events keinerlei Federung benötigt.
Micha war wieder mal mit seinem Klein Attitude unterwegs, und ich hab mit meinem Fat wiedermal bewiesen, das man solche Passagen auch fahren kann.
Aber das beste war der Onkel mit einem Rotwild Fullsuspensionsgeschwür, der uns mit wedelden Händen vor der,
"rasanten" Abfahrt nach der ersten Verpflegungsstation gewarnt hat. Das war der kleine Weg, der in einer Asphaltkurve nach links in den Wald ging.
Dieser besagte Herr schlingerte mit "Fuß aus dem Pedal" eine Zeit lang vor uns her, bis wir ihn davon überzeugen konnten, uns doch endlich mal vorbei zu lassen.
Die Verpflegungsstationen fand ich durchaus in Ordnung, es gab genug zu Essen und zu Trinken, was will man mehr??
Also ich für meinen Teil, fahre nächstes Jahr wieder mit.


----------



## Nakamur (11. Juni 2002)

Im Bereich der A61 / Richtung SWR3 Sendemast hängt leider immer noch die gesamte Beschilderung im Wald und gammelt vor sich hin. Nicht gerade sauber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (12. Juni 2002)

Hier gibt's auch noch ein paar Meinungen zum Event:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21737

@Jens: Wir fahren am Sa eventuell wieder mal ins Wiedtal. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja 
"Fullsuspensiongeschwür " ... nicht schlecht


----------

